# How to identify ISD or NSD for 12" SVS??



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

How can I identify whther a 12" driver from SVS is an ISD or an NSD?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Moved to SVS forum. You should get more help here.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.av123forum.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=187327

Is this an ISD or NSD?

What are the differences as far as performance if it is an ISD?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It is an ISD. 

What are the differences in performance?


----------



## Alex at SVS (May 13, 2008)

The NSD woofer has on average about 2 dB (~25%) more output capability, higher thermal power handling, and lower distortion than the ISD woofer it replaced. Subjectively people notice more slam/impact and a tighter/cleaner sound from the subwoofer.


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

Alex hit it right on. When I installed the NSD in my 22-31PCi, the biggest difference I noticed was the slam/impact.


----------

